# Deputy Sheriff Michael Norris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Michael Norris*
Monroe County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, September 14, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/14/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Apprehended
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Michael Norris was shot and killed as he responded to a call of an armed suicidal man.

He and another deputy responded a report of a suicidal man inside a home in Bolingbroke. As the deputies approached the house, the suspect opened fire with a handgun, wounding both deputies. The suspect was wounded in the leg when the deputies returned fire. He was apprehended at the scene.

Deputy Norris was transported to the Macon Medical Center where he died from his wounds.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff John Cary Bittick
Monroe County Sheriff's Office
145 L Cary Bittick Drive
Forsyth, GA 31029

Phone: (478) 994-7048

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22184-deputy-sheriff-michael-norris#ixzz3DKeqRg4E


----------

